# GPU-Z for Linux ?



## JuanPabloCuervo (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi...

many Windows softwares run on Linux...

*for example:*

$ mono OpenHardwareMonitor.exe

http://openhardwaremonitor.org/screenshots/

GPU-Z, CPU-Z, HWMonitor runs on Wine, but does not detect anything... you know why.
but mono works.

just porting the GPU-Z to .NET framework would work with Linux.


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 31, 2011)

Post your topics once and only once.


----------

